# I live in Canada.. Newfoundland to be exact..?



## elishax (Oct 10, 2011)

I was wondering do I need a hedgehog permit? I'm pretty sure that I do and I have no idea where to find out where I can get one  Please help!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You would need to contact the bylaw office of your local municipality. I've never heard that a permit is needed in Newfoundland, but sometimes regulations are different for each city. Check at your local offices to find out for sure.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I'm curious to know too, I had someone from NL call the other day and asked me the same thing. Please let us know what you find out.


----------

